# Migo Update w/Pics



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

Well, today has been a day. Migo is adorable and a very sweet pup! 

The way home he cried, and he cries in his exercise pen. All expected, I know he's having a difficult day. So far he doesn't show much interest in his toys, and I try to tire him out but running around with him. 

In his pen I ignore his whining but it can be pretty loud at times (sorry neighbors!). I'm following whole-dog-journal's schedule for preventing separation anxiety, and I hope he'll be much better by the end of the week. My job starts in a little less than two weeks so the goal is for him to feel secure between sitter visits. I'm thinking 3 hours.

He seems to be already potty trained for the pee pad. He walked on it and peed first thing when I put him in his pen, and then again to poo after his meal.

He also picked up on the water bottle quickly. I questioned whether or not it was a good idea but I'm really liking it! And the picture with him in the pot was when we were weighing him..


----------



## SandyBB (May 17, 2017)

Migo is a sweet little puppy. Congratulations!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations! He is adorable! Hope your first night goes well and you get some sleep!


----------



## Magnadoodle (Apr 19, 2017)

So cute!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations on your new little furbaby! Migo is adorable and your going to have so much fun with him!


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

He's a little cutie pie! I'm sure he will settle in nicely!


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

Congrats! Migo is a beautiful pup! I love his eyebrows! Hope things settle down soon.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Congratulations on your new addition. Migo is absolutely adorable.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

After playing this afternoon, I was done and sat on the couch. He goes into his pen by himself and looks at me like this, lol. He still whines a little, but it's getting much better.


----------



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Those are some pretty cute eyebrows! Clever idea to use the pot to weigh him. I wish I had a photo of puppy Shama in a pot! Are you planning to do agility with Migo? I'm just imagining, "Migo, go, go, go, go, GO!"


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Migo is such a little cutie. Sounds like you educated yourself well and are handling the initial adjustments well. You sound like you expected all the puppy newness. He will settle and you will be able to get things moving in the right direction soon. Enjoy him the puppy stage is short.


----------



## GlenK (Feb 9, 2016)

I love their stare!! So cute!!


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

He is so adorable, you are going to hate going to work, lol enjoy! I have a little one also, she is 15 weeks old, I've had her 21/2 weeks, she's learning quickly, still making mistakes but most of the time she's going outside, sleeps all night, eats good. She alot of work, but so loving and e tertaining, we love her. Good luck with your little guy.









Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

This is Bella









Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> Those are some pretty cute eyebrows! Clever idea to use the pot to weigh him. I wish I had a photo of puppy Shama in a pot! Are you planning to do agility with Migo? I'm just imagining, "Migo, go, go, go, go, GO!"


I hope to! I have him signed up for puppy classes and we're definitely doing CGC training. I don't have experience with agility but I'd like to test it and rally out when the time comes.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I am a big fan of the Havanese puppy stare. The eyebrows make it even better. Congratulations on your new sweetie. Things will settle down soon. I love his name!


----------



## lonnieluv (Apr 25, 2017)

Adorable!! I find that when I leave Lonnie in the crate or pen when I am home, he barks a ton. When I leave the house I don't think he does. My babysitter is home sometimes and in the basement and tells me she doesn't hear him. I think it's just a big act for me...?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

karidyne said:


> After playing this afternoon, I was done and sat on the couch. He goes into his pen by himself and looks at me like this, lol. He still whines a little, but it's getting much better.


Yay!!! They do learn!


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

lonnieluv said:


> Adorable!! I find that when I leave Lonnie in the crate or pen when I am home, he barks a ton. When I leave the house I don't think he does. My babysitter is home sometimes and in the basement and tells me she doesn't hear him. I think it's just a big act for me...?


We are having the same problem! We ignore him when he barks in the crate (if we know it's an attention bark and not a potty break bark). If he's out of the crate and barks for attention we put him in the crate. He's getting better slowly, fingers crossed.


----------



## Tillerys2 (Jan 16, 2017)

Such a cutie.


----------

